# Awesome Game Quotes



## CinnamonApples (Sep 23, 2010)

Be cool and post your favorite video-game quotes.


----------



## Otto042 (Sep 23, 2010)

Ha ha ha ha... Oktoberfest! - Medic after defending a capture point.

What was that, Sandvich? "Kill them all"? Good idea! Hahahaha! - Heavy talking to his lunch


----------



## Don (Sep 23, 2010)

[video=youtube;QnEDQc-FrCo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QnEDQc-FrCo[/video]
(skip to 0:45)

"I've had enough of your disingenuous assertions!" *Shepard Puuuunch*

Courtesy of Mass Effect 2.


----------



## 8-bit (Sep 23, 2010)




----------



## Tycho (Sep 23, 2010)

"Here is the map. All the info is there, except for the info that isn't there." -Onett Librarian 
"Didactically speaking, seminal evidence seems to explicate the fact that your repudiation of entropy supports my theory of space-time synthesis. Of this, I am irrefutably confident." -Wordy guy at the Stoic Club 

Both from EarthBound, which is quite frankly full of funny quotes


----------



## Ames (Sep 23, 2010)

8-bit said:


>


 
Wesker's a pimp.


----------



## 8-bit (Sep 23, 2010)

Tycho said:


> "Didactically speaking, seminal evidence seems to explicate the fact that your repudiation of entropy supports my theory of space-time synthesis. Of this, I am irrefutably confident." -Wordy guy at the Stoic Club
> 
> Both from EarthBound, which is quite frankly full of funny quotes



DERP <_____>



JamesB said:


> Wesker's a pimp.


 
Hell ya, playa!

Last RE one:


----------



## gdrhrhtfjyjkg (Sep 23, 2010)

"I'm not gonna fight you - I'm gonna kick your ass." -Duke nukem

Old school games ftw


----------



## CinnamonApples (Sep 23, 2010)

There's also this gem from Final Fantasy IX. ;]


----------



## Superscooter143 (Sep 23, 2010)

CinnamonApples said:


> Be cool and post your favorite video-game quotes.


 
Man, I was totally gonna use that.


----------



## Shouden (Sep 23, 2010)

"Oh, I'm sorry. Were you trying to kill something?" -- Cortona from Halo 2 while you're fighting off Covenant on gondolas.


----------



## Bloodshot_Eyes (Sep 23, 2010)

8-bit said:


> Last RE one:


 
Damn, I wanted that one... :<
Do a barrel roll. :O

There, that one's pretty stupid. :3


----------



## Zydala (Sep 23, 2010)

How appropriate you fight like etc etc


----------



## lupinealchemist (Sep 23, 2010)

Go for the eyes, Boo! Go for the eyes!


----------



## mystery_penguin (Sep 23, 2010)

"One-man cheeseburger APOCALYPSE." - Coach L4D2
"Oh no! The zombies killed God!" - Zoey L4D
"What the hell?! Those zombies are cheating, they're not supposed to be fast!" - Zoey L4D


----------



## Ames (Sep 23, 2010)

mystery_penguin said:


> "One-man cheeseburger APOCALYPSE." - Coach L4D2
> "Oh no! The zombies killed God!" - Zoey L4D
> "What the hell?! Those zombies are cheating, they're not supposed to be fast!" - Zoey L4D


 
"This one time my buddy Keith...."


----------



## Riley (Sep 23, 2010)

"My 'chute is gone!  My damn 'chute is gone!"  -Nomad, Crysis opening level
Any line from Ghost Squad
"I'm sorry, did I blow your head apart?"  -Bot taunt from UT2004
"No tears please, it's a waste of good suffering!"  -Same as above
"Find the P.L.O.T. Device!"  -mission from City of Heroes


----------



## Metal_Skunk (Sep 24, 2010)

"Would you kindly..."


----------



## 8-bit (Sep 24, 2010)

Metal_Skunk said:


> "Would you kindly..."


 
"Come on, Mr. Bubbles. This way."


----------



## lupinealchemist (Sep 24, 2010)

Riley said:


> "No tears please, it's a waste of good suffering!"


Didn't know the game quoted Hellraiser.

Anyway, the game over screen from Super Empire Strikes Back.
[try again] "Do or do not. There is no try."
[quit game] "That is why you fail."


----------



## Shouden (Sep 24, 2010)

"...Youth in Asia.. (sounds like euthanasia) why do they dress like sluts?...why...why.....why is everyone staring at me?" ---radio broadcast in GTA4.

"That's the second biggest duck I've ever had in my pants." -- Guybrush Threepwood.


----------



## Ames (Sep 24, 2010)

"I've never been frying over the jungle before!"
-fighter pilot dolphin

I forgot the name of the game, I played it so long ago, but it was one of those top-down japanese aircraft shooting games.

And one of the pilots you could choose was a dolphin.  Yes, a fucking dolphin.  It was fucking awesome.


----------



## Karimah (Sep 24, 2010)

"Shut your stinking mouth bitch!" -Heather Silent Hill 3

"What're ya buyin'?" -The Merchant RE4


----------



## Lobar (Sep 24, 2010)

|
|
|
|
v


----------



## Imperial Impact (Sep 24, 2010)

You guys suck.


----------



## lupinealchemist (Sep 24, 2010)

Perverted Impact said:


>


 ^ I'd like to know what game this is.





Perverted Impact said:


>


This one too.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Sep 24, 2010)

lupinealchemist said:


> ^ I'd like to know what game this is.


Feda: The Emblem of Justice 


lupinealchemist said:


> This one too.


 Tales of Destiny


----------



## BlueEevee (Sep 24, 2010)

It's time to kick ass and chew bubble gum, and I'm all out of gum. - Duke Nukem, Duke Nukem 3D
I will move your controller using only the power of my mind. - Psycho Mantis, Metal Gear Solid.
Psycho Mantis: "I am going deeper into your mind... into your soul. You like Castlevania, don't you?"


----------



## Pine (Sep 24, 2010)

"What's that sandvich? Kill dem all? Good idea!" -Heavy from TF2
"Do a barrel roll!" Peppy from Star Fox 64
"It's dangerous to go alone. Take this." the old guy from The Legend of Zelda
"I'm gonna rip off your head and shit down your neck." -Duke Nukem


----------



## Vo (Sep 24, 2010)

What, no NOLF yet? 

[video=youtube;2eNfuKSZNIk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2eNfuKSZNIk[/video]

YMMV. I know it's 9 minutes long but it's snippets. You can watch a bit or skip around.


----------



## SirRob (Sep 24, 2010)

Oliver: Ohhh... you are truly a banquet for the eyes as well as the... spirit. I am quite overcome!
Rafiel: Unhand me!
Oliver: But how is it that anyone could risk a precious treasure like you in battle? What if something marred you?
Rafiel: What are you talking about?
Oliver: Don't worry, pretty bird; I'll save you. You need someone who can give you loving protection. Someone... like me.
Rafiel: ???
Oliver:  I'll take you away from these savages! I would never let them lay a single finger on you, my precious! No, no.... The jealous cretins mustn't ruffle a single feather... I'll have to kill them! Come now, come to daddy!
---
Tormod: Hey, chunky! Apparently we didn't kill you enough last time! Time to try again!
---
Ike: I am SO TIRED of listening to your nonsense, you massive gasbag!
---
Oliver: True beauty is immortal. Look at me. Right now, I am flawless. You are not without potential. With education, you could aspire to be me.
Levail: ...No, thank you.


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Sep 24, 2010)

-"The savages kneel before us in defeat!" (Japanese victory line from COD: WAW multiplayer)
-A great many of Lo Wang's lines from Shadow Warrior
-"Baseball wrong. Man with four balls cannot walk." (Fortune cookie in Shadow Warrior)
-"This monkey's gonna spank YOU!" (Oozaru Baby Vegeta in DBZ Budokai Tenkaichi 3)


----------



## SICK (Sep 25, 2010)

Hey, look at me, I'm an elf! "Trees are pretty! Tra la la!".  (Dragon age orgins)


----------



## Xavan (Sep 25, 2010)

Mcgraw:I need you to go through a simulation to open that weapons vault.
Wastelander: Let me guess, more psycotic little girls who are really old men trying to kill me?
Mcgraw:Ummmmm, nooooo?
from Fallout 3 Anchorage DLC


----------



## Attaman (Sep 26, 2010)

Anything out of General Sturnn or Eliphas' "mouth".


----------



## Riptor (Sep 27, 2010)

The ending from Bravoman, some obscure TurboGrafix/PC Engine game. I'm not sure if animated .gifs will work here, so I'll just put it in this URL.

"I've lost this time. But I was lonely, do you understand? It's tough to be single. That's all. Goodbye!"


----------

